# Breeders / Litters in New England or area



## Madigan (May 31, 2011)

Is anyone aware of any breeders or litters for first generation in New England or Tri State area?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Would love to help Madigan but Im the wrong side of the pond x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm on the right side of the pond but too north! sorry....have you tried googling it?


----------

